# Symmetry or Secondary Pattern ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The quilt pattern is Jellystone Park.
http://www.kayewood.com/pop.php?f=/item_images/jelly-large.jpg

Here's the dilemna - with Symmetry in COLOR but secondary pattern is muddled:
View attachment 6879

The bottom row, which I have sewn together several times, shows the secondary pattern. In the second row from bottom, you can see the two on the right have lost the secondary...

And to achieve the Secondary Pattern - less COLOR symmetry - a lot less!
View attachment 6880




Please chime in with your opinion!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've looked and looked, and can't figure out the symmetry OR the secondary pattern. I guess I don't know enough about what I'm suppose to be looking for!

So I just move stuff around until it "looks" good. What stands out to me - the purple and the green, though after looking at them, I can see where you were lining up the brown and blue in the first picture, with purple in the corners. Since my eyes didn't pull those colors, I totally missed that arrangement.

I still can't figure out the secondary pattern in the second layout. Though it could be that my monitor is not displaying the colors correctly.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm with Macy, I just see a jumble, especially in the pattern link. I would see more of a pattern in yours if you were to line up the blocks to where the darks(and lights) would meet when the blocks come together, like the 4 middle squares in the first pic.

If it were me, using the first pic, I'd turn the 2nd and 3rd block in the 1st row. Leave the 2nd row as is. Turn the 1st block in the 3rd row and turn the 2nd and 3rd block in the 4th row. That would give more balance to me.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

How about arranging them like the first pic, but moving the outer blocks around so you have a large X with one leg Brown and the other Blue (I know this means un-sewing the bottom row). Another option is to take the first layout, but switch around the corners with the purple long strips with ones with blue, so you have blue/brown/blue line going one diagonal, and a brown/blue/brown going the other diagonal(like is currently there). 

The green is still throwing my eyes off. I'm trying hard to let it fade into the background and focus on the other colors - but my eye keeps wanting to pull a pattern with the green, and it seems concentrated down the middle with a few outliers on the side.

This is really making me think about color placement - giving me a lot to think about. I hope you don't mind that I'm using your blocks for a learning experience.

BTW- when I look at the link, it all blends, and other than the two blocks with the solid red, nothing stands out so it just looks like a random pattern, with the colors blending. I don't find myself trying to make a pattern out of any particular color.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I like the bottom row and continuing that layout would be nice.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would put the ones with brown in them either center making a diamond or an X; or put them on the outside corners making lines out, or lines across the corners.

As it is, I don't see any rhyme or reason to the layout.

I can tell you've put a lot of work into it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think I figured it out. You have blocks with the spiral going the opposite way, so it has nothing to do with color placement, which makes sense with the pattern. 

Since you have two different blocks, it may be best to keep the secondary pattern, but move them around to get more symmetry. Otherwise I think they will look like you made a mistake in placement - but only to other quilters, most people would never notice unless you pointed it out. 

If you go with the secondary pattern, I wonder if it would be best to be very careful to avoid any V's showing up by having the same color lining up. To help keep the color from forming a pattern that is not suppose to be there. 

I'm not sure if it can be done, but I'd move them around to avoid any lines or V's showing up with color across blocks. This might be a problem as you have three blue patterns that blend to look very similar in color on the screen. If they look very different in person, then you can do this easily. Maybe look at it in grey scale and see how it looks. 

While I was stuck in the hotel this weekend (DH had training ) I was reading a quilt book that had a lot about how the eye perceives color and how you can get very different visual effect by the choice of color in patterns. 

I hope you don't take anything I write personal. I really like the colors and think it's a neat pattern.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Sorry, amended my original post. Color Symmetry vs. achieving the Secondary pattern. 

Yes, the original link has much more muted colors. Where the blocks touch, the angles are supposed to be at right angles. "v"s. Every block (is supposed to be) a mirror image of the blocks touching it on the sides, and the same image where it touches at the corners.

It would be better if I hadn't made two sets of blocks all in the same direction...that's part of the reason why the secondary pattern is thrown off in the first picture...I really wanted to use the brown. I've tried the center with both a blue x and a brown x, I'll have to do that again and see.

I may just give up and sash it...the blocks are still pretty. But first I"ll try converting the photo to gray scale...scale is new to me, and I keep forgetting that tool is so helpful. 

But not tonight - 46 degrees here and there OUGHT to be some sap to collect. I'll have to see if the trees agree. I think, sometimes, those maples are kickers and wet tail swishers!


----------

